# Dog Barks (Please Post Briefly)



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Everyone would love to know what your dog is doing today or had done today. 

Keep the post very short like a twitter post (Which I do not even follow twitter).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tweet from my pup: "Playing bitey face with my half sis half the day and napping the other half"


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tweet from Marley: I went for a walk by the lake and I pooped alot!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Tweet from Holly: I went outside for the first time today and got to play in the snow! I also pooped in it. Three different times!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tweet from Riki and Daisy*

Ugh. We had baths, our nails cut, and the hair clipped between our toes. We have to learn to hide better.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Tweet from Jackson: I got a bath today
Tweet from Justice: I got a bath today
Tweet from Stella: I got a bath today
Tweet from Daisy: I got a bath today
Tweet from Emmy: I got a bath today
Tweet from Havabrat: Haha I didn't need a bath today!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter says:* I got to run around in the snow yesterday and Dad could not get the snow off of me! It was stuck to me!


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucy had a great morning, peed on the carpet in the afternoon  ...then off to the groomers to get armpits shaved to get rid of mats!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tweet From Lizzie: Mom made fresh chicken treats. Yum!
Tweet from Benji: I like weekends. I cuddle up with Dad and get up late.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tweet from Milo: Mom combed my hair and gave me a top knot. I pulled it out.

Tweet from Bailey: Mom put my hair in a top knot too. Someone pulled it out.

Tweet from Ruby: I learned how to go down the stairs all by myself. There's no stopping me now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tweet from Shelby: I sat in the snow and then I ate some of it.
Tweet from Kodi: I stayed inside and slept on the cozy chair.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tweet from Molly. I played fetch with dad . Had Go for breakfast and chased my furry friends . And I put them back in the toy box like a good girl.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori's tweet: Dad made homemade jerky and I helped!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tweet from Rosie: I pooped on mommy's down pillow which was on the floor and looked like a super fluffy pee-pad. Mommy was real mad!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Tweet from Kipling...it's not laundry day...a bit bummed. Chewed a bully stick instead


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Tweet from Rascal: Went to the park and chased a ball in the snow.
Tweet from Pixie: Went to the park and chased a ball in the snow, but someone put my boot on wrong so now my foot is sore


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Tweet from Pace and Felice: Went to tricks class and refused to do any tricks. Came home and happily did them all perfectly.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

tweet from cooper "farted twice. both times...found it so offensive, i had to leave the room. leaving the human kids in the family to take the blame".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tritia said:


> tweet from cooper "farted twice. both times...found it so offensive, i had to leave the room. leaving the human kids in the family to take the blame".


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Lizzie the Labottied,ate slept,pottied,slept,ate,and asleep now!
Tweet from Ginger the cockerottied,ate,slept,pottied,slept,ate,and asleep by daddy!
Tweet from Jillee the Queen Havaneseottied,ate,slept,pottied,and maybe will eat.
Tweet from Gage mommy's little boy:woke up pottied,played with sissy,tried to wake mommy,ate,pottied,tried to play with ginger,then played with sissy,then slept,ate,and now playing with toys!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> tweet from cooper "farted twice. both times...found it so offensive, i had to leave the room. leaving the human kids in the family to take the blame".


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Tweet from Murray: I think mommy is getting senile. She forgot I was outside the other morning and left me out there for an hour & a half.

Tweet from Murray: And now she has the nerve to say I stink & need a bath.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Tweet from Ditto: Went with Mom in my lookout seat to do errands. Stopped at Pets Plus and got to pick out a treat..... chewing my flossie right now:biggrin1::biggrin1: YUMMY!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Tweet from Murray: I think mommy is getting senile. She forgot I was outside the other morning and left me out there for an hour & a half.
> 
> Tweet from Murray: And now she has the nerve to say I stink & need a bath.


Sally I thought I could hear Murray saying "where's TT?"


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Pixie: Had a major case of the zoomies all morning, took half of my kibble out of the bowl before I ate it, went out did my business and chased the ducks, played with Katie, got brushed by mommy and napped.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bark from Jasper & Cash: we are soooooooooooo bored! Alpha hasn't been off the couch in a week! from Jasper: and Alphaette just doesn't walk fast enough.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tweet from Ruby: Food tastes so much better when it's someone else's. I have to zoom around to 
dip into all the other bowls before they get tasted.
Tweet from Bailey: Hey mom, get that female vacuum cleaner out of here while I eat.

Tweet from Milo: What are the chances she'll be going back home, wherever that is?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo & Ahnold - went for a walk waited while Mom got our food ready barked because she needed to hurry up - went outside and sat on the chaise in the sun . Now we are supposed to be napping . Hee Hee guess what we are not .


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Bark, bark, bark - had the best time playing with momma's grandkids when everyone got home from church. I love grabbing napkins off laps during lunch.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tweet from Marley: We all gotta walk today and I sniffed lotsa butts and nobody sniffed me!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Tweet from Piper: Doggy Valentine Party. Bobbing for hotdogs, got more water than hotdog and have peeing nonstop everywhere.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Tweet from Panda: Discovered the underside lining on the box springs in guest bedroom - proceeded to shred it....Mom's not happy with me right now....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Tweet from Marley: We all gotta walk today and I sniffed lotsa butts and nobody sniffed me!


ound:ound:
Tweet from Oliver and Comet---*Beach day!!!!!!*
PS-must mean bath day tomorrow :tape:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Tweet from Piper: Doggy Valentine Party. Bobbing for hotdogs, got more water than hotdog and have peeing nonstop everywhere.


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Barked at a man at the door today and I slipped out the door when Dad went to the door, and I heard Dad say "Don't worry he is a mouse!" I can't believe he said that!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mimi is growling at our roommate...but she won't move from her spot between my legs. I am on the chaise...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom worked on a big mat on my foot today! I must of stayed on her lap for 45 minutes! At least I got a treat after she got the mat out!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tweet from Ruby: I think mommy changed my name. She keeps calling me *NO!*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Had a bath today - the first one since Christmastime. Barked at passing trucks. Just hung out on my doggy bed.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Tweet from Ruby: I think mommy changed my name. She keeps calling me *NO!*


ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Gage: come on Jillee lets play....please please...fine I will take Gingers bone.

Tweet from Jillee: i am done playing dude leave me alone now.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Tweet from Murray: I tried to hide Moe kitty in the bed with Mom last night. Dad came in and found us. Made Moe go, so I showed him, I went & slept on the sofa! :couch2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tweed from Fred, Bella and Scudder: We got to go on a 3 mile mountain hike in the snow! Then we got a bath


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Tweet from Luci - I ate the business end of a toothbrush and then threw up a ball of bristles. Then I ate my kibble. Not as interesting but it stayed down.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom started combing me again and found another big mat on one of my other legs. She did not get it all out because I needed a break! I think I have that "Blowing Coat Disease!"


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Mommy left early to go to Westminster in NYC. I stayed home and slept in. Later I watched the show on tv.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

tweet from pups: finally breakfeast...yippee!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Tweet from Miley & Copper: Greetings from Nebraska! We got to go for a RIDE today to take the kids to school! Mom wouldn't roll the window down though...she said it's TOO cold.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Tweet from Lilly: Got back from my first roadtrip yesterday to Stockbridge, MA! I was a verrrrry good girl. Today, it's back to the old grind - Hannah and I are stuck at home while Mom & Dad get to go to work


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Gage: chewing on mommies underwear ssshhh please don't tell on me!
Tweet from Jillee: going to tell on my little brother ssshhhhh dont tell Gage!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tweet from Tori: Got up, ate breakfast, now it's time for a nap


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tweet from Henry: Groomer cancelled because of snow! Snow day, I will stay home and nap and chew stuff.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Tweet from Panda: Mom said I was a stinking mess - then she gave me a bath! Now I'm exhausted and taking a nap while she plays on the internet


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tweet from Ruby: I really don't understand mommy. She doesn't let me have *any* fun. She thinks I need dog stuff to chew on. I'm perfectly happy eating her shoes, and I'm *really* good. I only eat one of each pair.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I'm giving mama lots of kisses this week as she heals from something called "knee surgery". I just don't like those metal things she uses and I don't understand why mama can't take me outside or go to the dog park...aarrrooo!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom is still working on the mats....this is the "Blowing Stage" Mom calls it. I heard Mom say she wanted to give me a bath, but she also said she needed to get all the mats out too. At least she is giving me some breaks between all the tangles.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori: Up from morning nap, went to bank w/Mom, came back home, outside to potty, now it's nap time


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom got another mat out, this one was on my tail. Dad said I needed a bath, but Mom said she had to get all the mats out first. I think she said she got all the mats tonight. Bath time tomorrow! Lucky me!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily: " We went hiking in Dover, MA. I finally saw this blizzard thing that mom has been going on and on about. Snow makes me feel friskay!"


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Tweet from Todd: Went in the car with mom, took the kids to school, went to have coffee with Mom's friend, took a two mile walk around the lake and Mom wouldn't let me bark at the other dogs or chase the ducks..sheesh!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter: * The tangles are gone. Mom gave me a bath, I tried to hide from Mom and she found me. Mom calls me a "Pretty Boy!" when I am all clean, can you believe that?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tweet from Ruby: I think mommy has to take a pill. When she yelled "*NO!!!*" right in the middle of my chewing a shoe yesterday, I stopped and ran away. Well today I left all the shoes alone and mommy is still mad. All I did was eat just a little of each of her boots. She has a problem. Does anyone know a good therapist for her???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tweet from Benji: WOOF! I want to get to that cat in Meao Mixz ad. Looks so snobish.
Tweet from Lizzie: I got my favorite chew treats today- Moo brand braided bully stick and tiny piece of Merrick's flossy. YUM!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Gage:is chewing on a bone that is filled with stuff...but i cant get my tonge in the middle....oh this stinks i can smell it too.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Tweet from Lilly: My mom stepped on my toes twice today! When will she learn to be more careful when I am underfoot?? (I'm not even going to mention how many times I've been kicked lately)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tweet from Tori: I'm so excited because Mom's students will start arriving any minute now! I love "our" students :biggrin1:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Tweet from Bandit: WooHoo! DayCare today!!! I'm so strong and fast they put me in with the BIG dogs - all the way up to 25 lbs! I can take them all! HA!

Tweet from Tango: WooHoo! DayCare today!!! They put my pesky little brother in with the big dogs, so I can finally catch a break! He thinks he's so big and strong, but it's funny to watch the big dogs put him in his place. HA!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tweet from Marley: Ooooh the big green bird was on the floor! I wanted to get closer but mom said "Sh!"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Gage: mommy got out her suitcase. Then she was saying something about going to to N.Carolina....I think that is far...someone help me I dont want my mommy to leave!!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Tweet from Murray: I was so surprised! Dad let me out to do business and while I was out there mom came home in the car and it isn't even dark yet!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Gage: daddy gave me a puppy cut. i dont look that bad....but give me a couple of days and maybe i will show ya!
Tweet from Jillee: wathced Gage get a puppy cut and chewed on his bone...hahaha!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom & Dad went out of the house for awhile and left me alone. I sat at the window waiting for them to come home. Mom left me with a tasty treat and when she got home, she bought me a new toy!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Tweet from Panda: Got to ride in the car today with mom and dad and went to see grandma & Chloe. Chased Chloe until she hid. Came home and took a LONG nap. Mom & Dad went out to dinner and brought some new treats home for me!!!


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

*Rico*: I lifted my leg yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a big boy now.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie: It's about time you all figured out the computor. Now we can tell our secrets to each other--I's starting a blog.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* No tangles today! I did not want to get up in Mom's lap today. Is that blowing thing over? Mom found at least 7-10 big tangles in the last 2-3 weeks on me, I really hope it is over!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Tweet from Panda: Dexter I feel your pain...mom found mats on each of my ears this morning...she said its going to hurt her worse than me - I don't think so!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Gage: daddy said heck with the matts lets do a puppy cut on you...i was a little scared but now i like it...no more tangles!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tweet from Harley & Seymour:* Went out and played in the new snow. Then Mom threw us in the tub...turned on the water to melt the snowballs _before_ she could get our snowsuits off....then said since we were here, might as well have a bath....what the heck happened?!? Mom needs to lighten up a little....either that or cut _way_ back on the coffee in the morning.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* My hair would be really short, if Mom decided to cut my hair because of the mats, Mom says my hair would probably have to be less than 1/4 inch long. That mat on my tail had short hair, Mom cut through that mat since the hair was short anyways. I sure hope Mom doesn't find mats tonight!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Tweet from Ruby: I think mommy has to take a pill. When she yelled "*NO!!!*" right in the middle of my chewing a shoe yesterday, I stopped and ran away. Well today I left all the shoes alone and mommy is still mad. All I did was eat just a little of each of her boots. She has a problem. Does anyone know a good therapist for her???


tweet from Jasper to Ruby: My mom will let you chew her boots even without therapy or pills! come live with us Miss Tuesday!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Tweet from Murray: Mom laughed out loud at Ruby's tweets about chewing her mom's shoes, so I decided to make her happy and chew one of hers...even though I'm a grown up boy. She didn't laugh at me, though. Wonder why?


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bark from Grizzly: Mom took me to a place called Wal-mart.... Wow so many people to say Hi too!!.... my big brother's mad at me cause I got to go and he didn't.... But that's ok Mom said he get's to go next time! 

Bark from Cooper: I Can't believe Mom took my lil brother to Wal-mart and left me home!.. Even though Mom said I can go next time, I left her a lil treat by the door for when she came home. ha ha ha! I showed her!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* I want to go shopping with Mom too! How did your Mom get you into Walmart?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda: Mom took grandma to Walmart without me...what's your secret cause mom said they wouldn't let me in....


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tweet from Henry: Traveled to see Grandma-human and Grandpa-human for his 80th birthday. I found a sock and guarded it for the time I was there.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tweet from Tori: Mommy took me to the groomers this morning and had my black nails clipped. And if that's not bad enough, I heard her say I'm getting a bath today :bolt:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori: My mom just puts me in my stroller, zips it up and takes me into Wal-Mart


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

From Lilly: My mom has been laughing at Ruby's tweets too.........and......I want to go to Wal-Mart too......I went to Petco last week and barked at the other dogs there, I guess I need some socialization..........Mom. TGIF!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tweet from Ruby: Hey guys, I'm up for grabs. Where do you all live? I've taken the last insult from my mom. Right after she picked me up to bring me downstairs so I could go out with the troops, she said "Ruby you're getting fat," right out loud. A girl doesn't want to hear that. Addresses, I need addresses!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

ROSIE: Don't come here, my mommy is mean too. She is always fussing with my hair and ugh bathing me. And, Last night, she took my favorite squeek toy away and put it way up high so I couldn't get it. Why do I care is she wants to sleep?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* A stroller! I wonder if Mom would buy one?. I wonder if I would stay in it without trying to get out or eat the stroller? How did you act when you were first put in the stroller?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda: Ruby I feel your pain, my mom told me we were cutting back on my treats because I'm getting "plump" - what is a plump...can you eat it????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tweet from Ruby: And to add insult to injury, mom keeps running after me with this *thing* she puts around my neck with a dangly thing attached. I keep trying to bite it off but it's too close. Could one of you come over here and bite it off for me. I'd bite anything you want in return. Whaddya think?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tweet from Gage: does anyone know where my mommy is???? she has not come home yet...oh mommy i miss you!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Tweet from Izzo: I am being a PITA today! (LOL)
Tweet from Cassie: Today I was a lazy girl like I always am!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray @Ruby: I know it's something called a Feather Hill Road, but I haven't figured out the rest of it. I think Rosie may know what it is. *sigh* Mama calls me fluffy butt


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

j.j.: mommy bought me this neat thing called an "antler" for my birthday.
nuf said...:bolt:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter: * Izzo, I think you are so cute! I know how to do that PIA thing too! I am really good at it when I am not tired! Oh! Mom found another big mat on the back of my foot! I was not happy! I went to the dog park today too.


----------



## Bramther (Apr 10, 2007)

Tweet from Buddy: I met lots of doggy friends in the park and am currently at the top of the stairs, supposedly guarding the front door but actually fast asleep!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tweet from Jasper: Alpha is taking us to the PAAAARRRRRK! not sure why but we have been laying around the house a lot lately... the only fun has been all these kleenex's all over the place we can steel. first he sat on the couch dropping them, now she is.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom combed me again and found a big mat on my leg. Mom said, there was a little sticker making the tangle. I was glad when the tangle was out! I went to the dog park today, went to Pet Smart, and I got to check out the little 2 legged people across the street. I barked at the little bicycle the little girl was riding. Mom had said, I had never seen or heard a bicycle.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Bess: I barked hello to the neighbors. I love them
Snugs: me too, me too, me too
Bess: I took Snug's flossie
Snugs: I took it back
Bess: I growled at a squirrel in the back yard
Snugs: I chased it.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Izzo: "You are pretty cute yourself Dexter. Let's be buddies and PITA's in crime. Ruff!"


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray: why is it when the girl child comes to visit she gets to sit in my spot right by daddy? I don't like that too much. Maybe I should go chew on her crayons.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

From Kipling: I ran in the backyard, got muddy feet and ended up with a full bath. Not quite how I'd planned my Saturday...hope mommy does laundry later....


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray to Kipling: Girl child has socks....and princess panties laying all over that place they are calling 'her' room. Wanna come over?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

how many socks are we talking?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray to Kipling: Who knows? Girl child has stuff strewn EVERYWHERE! And they aren't even mad at her. I don't get it.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapo: "Getting ready to go to a playdate with my friends Mickey and Cleo downtown"


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Izzo: "You are pretty cute yourself Dexter. Let's be buddies and PITA's in crime. Ruff!"


Dexter: Mom & Dad are catching on when I am a PITA, they just play with me to wear me out....like throwing the little ball down the hall...sometimes this takes a couple of hours! Lucky me! And, sometimes they have to take me outside and I run back and forth from the front to the back yard and they give me treats for running to them! Go tell your Mom Izzo!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda: I helped clean up the yard today and burn pinecones. Then I chased Annabelle and Murphy till they hid from me. I'm reallllly tired now....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Just when I thought it was safe to jump in Mom's lap for my massage....Mom finds another mat! At least I know I am going to get a treat when Mom says "All finished," so I guess I better stay still. I sure hope this blowing thing doesn't last long!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray: Extremely small girl child came over last night. I like her better than other girl child. She wears something mom calls a cloth diaper and poops in them. OMG, they are way better than socks or shoes. Dad was so proud he called me beyond disgusting.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* No tangles on me this morning! Mom's happy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Ruby:* I think I drew the short straw. My mom is surely nuts. I stopped chewing shoes. I gave up on her boots (at least for now) and this morning she had the nerve to scream when she saw me chewing quietly on a lamp cord. I don't know why she got upset. It wasn't even plugged in. As she picked me up and put me in the ex-pen I swear I hear her mutter "that was my favorite lamp."

There's just no pleasing some people.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Tori: My mom just puts me in my stroller, zips it up and takes me into Wal-Mart


I want to see a picture of that!!! Please???


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling: We cleaned out girl's room today - extra stuffies for me!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love these Hav A Tweets!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Murray: Extremely small girl child came over last night. I like her better than other girl child. She wears something mom calls a cloth diaper and poops in them. OMG, they are way better than socks or shoes. Dad was so proud he called me beyond disgusting.


Tori: Yeah, Murray, we have one of those little ones who visits us, too. Aren't those poopy diapers just THE BEST?!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I want to see a picture of that!!! Please???


Not taken @ Wal-Mart, but you get the idea. These were taken in Vegas (casino & mall). I have others I can post later where you can see just how difficult it is to actually see her in it.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero: I've been playing "catch me if you can" with Daddy and the man can't even RLH. I love him but there is no way I am going to stop and let him win!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty and Galen are having the best time with the sunny weather this weekend. They do not understand their Mom & Dad not wanting them to dine all day on rabbit and deer poop. And why would their parents not want them to play with the rabbits that live under the brush pile. 

Some people are no fun at all.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love this!!!Does she love to ride in it, or does she ever bark and give it all away? I could get by with that, grandmother pushing the grandchild...hummmmm, will need to train early on to not bark though!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Marley: Mom added more weight to my backpack. I don't care, I could still kick that Golden's butt!

Rufus: DO IT! I wanna see ya do it!


----------



## Bramther (Apr 10, 2007)

Buddy: I went to the park with Maggie The Beagle, got snowed on and ended up looking like a drowned rat! Still had fun though!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Oliver-*Had fun playing in the rain and mud 
*Comet-* Met a cute little hav puppy that wanted to play with ME and not Oliver


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Gosh Austin....your are just over the top...just cause Mom has been gone for two days and that human male brother pushed you off the bed while we all were sleeping doesn' mean she is all yours....I missed her too!!! She's mine...mine...mine!!! OLLIE

Wrong BRO!!! I am more dramatic and will jump higher and screatch louder!!!!...I will demand and get all her attention!...HEHEHE.... AUSTINeace:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray: Uh-oh. Mom says I am so scruffy I look like an orphan and I WILL get a bath sometime today. I think I better hide.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie: Help, mommy and Sherron left this morning before it got daylight. I am all alone and scared, It's Monday and I am supposed to be at work. Should I dial 911?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mimi: Thanks mommy for getting flossies yesterday on our shopping trip! I am enjoying it so much!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Go back to sleep Rosie! You can give them the guilty looks when they get home! You know we are real good at this!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter: * Mom was checking for those mats again today, I know what she is doing. when she is petting me...well, she thought she found one, but she was wrong! No Mats today!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Marley: I ate puke! Yummmmmmmmmm! :biggrin1:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda: mom found mats on my ears and under my legs - she said its too much static from the heat running so much - I just wish she'd quit obsessing about mats...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Henry*: I get a treat when I bring the chosen toy to bed each night!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray: I really am sorry mama's shoulder hurts so bad, but not getting a bath is a nice benefit.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter: * No tangles today! Where is my friend Izzo?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

From Lilly: I stayed up really late barking at the rain!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom started combing me like she always does when she gets home from work and she found some sticky stuff on me. There was no way she was going to comb that stuff! So, she had to cut it off! Mom said, it was Dad's fault!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda: Bath day yesterday then mom had her bridge buddies over...too much excitment - I'm sleeping in today!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Tori:* We're going on a walk before the rain starts. Have I told you how much I hate the rain???


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

From Lilly: Hey Dexter - how old are you? I'm wondering when I'll be getting those mat things too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> *Tori:* We're going on a walk before the rain starts. Have I told you how much I hate the rain???


Rufus: I hate rain too! We got our walk, but my legs are all wet.

Marley: I did good! Mama's happy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* I am 16 months old, some of my friends blow their coats earlier. My Mom was hoping it forgot all about me! Mom found a few little mats on my chest tonight. She cut those out! My Mom still combs me all the way to the skin and just little bits of hairs are coming out...she is thinking if these hairs did not come out, they would make a tangles later on.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry: with snow coming, I have stocked up on peas. I eat them each night with kibble. Everything else is stocked, though we could use some hot dogs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter: * Mom combed the back of my legs all the way to the skin again and she found those loose hairs.... again. No mats on my legs or feet!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tweet from Henry: I secured Mommy's winter glove this morning and have carried it around and hid it for most of the day. Sometimes whining while it is in my mouth.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda: Dad, mom and I went for a LONG car ride today....I saw all kinds of new people and helped dad eat his burger - it was SO good!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Gage: My mommy is home!!! I am soo excited. She said she had fun but she missed me alot. I dont like it when she leaves.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* No Mats today! Only loose hairs!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Tori*: Mommy says I have to have a :bathbaby: today  She said something about being nice and clean to work in the Meet the Breed booth on Saturday.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker: Oh, Tori, that will be so much fun that it will even make a bath worth it!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Gage: I have to have a bath to Tori..my mommy is taking to a friends house for a play date. I get to play with my buddy Marke and Fiona. They are not like me mommy says they are a Boston Terrier. Little Fiona is a baby...like seven or eight weeks.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray: *pout* dad always takes the good stuff away from me. Big outside cat said I could share the rat he kilt...but dad said "NOOOOOOOOOO, drop it!"


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos: I want a brother. Sushi's boring. Mom says no (but she keeps looking at puppies anyway).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* I love hearing what everyone are doing and saying, it makes my Mom smile and laugh. I went for a walk in the neighborhood today, heard kids and dogs, saw cars, my friend Bailey, lots of mailboxes and good smelling stuff in the grass. No Mats today!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Tucker: na na nana na, I heard Mom say I can't have a bath until my stitches are out. Pepper it's Saturday, you know what that means, na na nana na!

Pepper: DAD! I'm cominggggg, hide me! and stick that stupid cone thing back on Tucker's head would ya? He's starting to perk up and get way too sassy again.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Henry:* I reviewed the winter-clothing my mom left by the door - looking for a glove or something. Gave up and worked on destroying my hamburger toy, I 've had it for 2 years, it's time. She took it away from me.


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

Ari: I got my first haircut at a groomer today. Yea, no more mats!! Then I spent the rest of the day stealing good stuff and trying to outrun people and hide before they took it away..... like always . I got a sock, some dirty underwear, a shopping bag, a granola bar wrapper and nearly a sandwich!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Tori:* Ok, so the bath was just as bad as always  But, getting treats and being petted by lots and lots of really nice people at the Meet the Breed booth in San Diego today certainly made up for it! :biggrin1:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling: I let mommy work on a huge matt behind my ear for 20 minutes even AFTER I had to have a bath today....what a good boy I am!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

My mom took my dad away yesterday morning and when he came home, I could tell there was something wrong with him. He kept putting cold things on his jaws and he smelled like he was wounded! I sat with him ALL day to make sure he was OK because he slept all day and wouldn't get out of the bed! Today he got up and ate some soup and Lily's mom came all the way from Charlotte to see him and said he looked good for someone who had just had their wisdom teeth out! Whatever those are . . .


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda: Mom and dad bought me a TENT! It is so cool - and its big! My bed and all my toys fit in it. They said when we travel they'll put it in the back of the SUV and I can ride in it with all my stuff....how neat is that??? 

Mom: Its really a fabric crate that collapses, and its big (for a golden retreiver), but Panda loves it - she goes in and hides...like a little kid


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe: If I whine enough, mom and dad will let me out of my ex pen. I know they will.

*fifteen minutes later:

Roscoe: I'm tired of whining, I'm going to my house to dig.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Galen:* I'm running away or if I squeeze way down in the back cushions of the sofa, maybe Mom won't find me when she finishes Smarty's bath.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus and Marley: We got TWO walks today!

Marley: Haha Rufus, mom is gonna trim your bangs cuz you peed on da ladys leg!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter*: Mom found that mat! I was hoping she wouldn't find that one! This mat was between my back legs below my private parts! Mom got the mat out by cutting it and I stayed really still, I even held my leg up for her so she could cut that mat thing out!

Mom is slowly giving me a short cut down there.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe: Why do mom and dad get up so early? I want to sleep until noon, like I did on Saturday!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter:* Mom just cut off my slipper feet! I didn't like it, Mom said I was smiling with my teeth. I do like my treats after she gets finished though! And, sometimes, I have to remind her!


----------

